# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolition Costs 3 Bedroom Perth

## aaronjthompson

Can anybody give me a rough figure of what it would cost to demolish in Perth - please no opinions only facts from demolition professionals in the know. 
It is a 3 bedroom, 1 bathroom single storey double brick house in Willetton (about 50 years old) with sandstone (or limestone??) strip footings, jarrah floors, windows/door frames, and roof trusses. Concrete tiles on roof. Block is very near level with easy access from front road.

----------


## Marc

So you want a quote from a local demolition professional written here ...  :Fingerscrossed:

----------


## aaronjthompson

No before I waste their time - I might not demolish - I am trying to get a very rough idea of costs. Which I can confirm later through actual quotes. 
I appreciate that this - without viewing the property - might be difficult though.  
All I am looking for is a ball park figure which let's me rule it out (and extend instead) or rule it in and go for actual quotes as the next step. 
If that is unrealistic feel free to say so and why.

----------


## joynz

> No before I waste their time - I might not demolish - I am trying to get a very rough idea of costs. Which I can confirm later through actual quotes. 
> I appreciate that this - without viewing the property - might be difficult though.  
> All I am looking for is a ball park figure which let's me rule it out (and extend instead) or rule it in and go for actual quotes as the next step. 
> If that is unrealistic feel free to say so and why.

  Your best bet is to call a few demolishers up and ask for a rough idea over the phone. 
It'll take five minutes and not waste anyone's time.

----------


## aaronjthompson

OK I'll call a couple of demolition companies in Perth.

----------


## Starky

Wes Demos 0407 608 253  
was recommended to me but we went the extension way.

----------

